# "hacked" Romans



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Hi folks,

I played a little with Roy's "romans" watch (personally, I don't like the romans







) and this is what I got after a while...










the same in white...










There was also a design with date between 4 and 5, but Roy told me it must be at 3 o'clock.










What do you think about them?


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

They look good to me


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks like a Seiko to me


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

May have mentioned this before!

Guy I know has painted Roman numerals on his dustbin, i.e. a "IV" for number 4.

Suffice to say, I consider him to be a right "tart"!!................just my opinion you understand, but I can't for the freaking life of me understand the preference of Roman numerals over Arabic!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have no preference for one or the other.On the right watch,like a thin white dial dress watch.Roman numerals can look superb.IMO


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

All the above designs look brill to me. I'd be tempted to buy one if they were made









Also I agree completely with Griff - I really, really, really, really dislike roman numerals on wristwatches. In fact a two tone watch (gold/silver or, even worse, black/gold) combined with roman numerals is the spawn of the devil - a hideous, evil thing









Just my opinion









(I like roman numerals on pocket watches and clocks though







)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Strange there is so much debate on Roman Numerals







.I like them,not to the point where I prefer them on all my watches,but on the right watch


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*IV*.........


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*IX*...........


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

.........*XII*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*LXIX*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roman numerals headquarters....................


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Griff,take it easy,dont use all your ammo.I am sure there will be more targets you dislike


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

OK, last two attempts to make this design even more attractive...

















The word "automatic" on this watch is only my wishful thinking









As for Romans on the wristwatches, I completely share the pauluspaolo's point of view. Roman numerals look good only on pocket watches and maybe on some ladies watches..like this one..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry,not for me,but I like that Mido


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not even on them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Aww,Griff,that is a nice watch


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fit for Mrs Blair at X Downing Street!!!!!


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Hehe..Griff..friend..tell me what exactly you ate today..gunpowder..dynamite and probably some pills? Or you just forgot your pills ????


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Griff


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

It's funny; I have about 25 watches and not a single one them has roman numerals.

So I obviously hate them to! I just haven't been aware of it.









Bjorn


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Quote: Odklizec:-

Hehe..Griff..friend..tell me what exactly you ate today..gunpowder..dynamite and probably some pills? Or you just forgot your pills ???? UNQUOTE

Here's me in a sober mood!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

....................and after a clean up.........I only dress like that for work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I like the one on the right Roy. Very nice dial.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Griff


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

Stop messing about and tell us how you really feel.
















How about a digital watch with Roman numerals? Now, that would bugger me up.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> How about a digital watch with Roman numerals?


Fantastic idea Stan
















Does anyone have any idea if this has been done? I must get a two tone (black & gold preferably) one if it has


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Romans should only be seen on these!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like this one best










anyone remember this?


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

And what about red sec. hand or rectangular hands?

























Now they look very sporty to me


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

> I like roman numerals on pocket watches and clocks though )


So been a bit 2 faced then perhaps?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I would prefer the one on the left with the pointy hands.









But I still like Roman numerals, I have 11 watches with romans.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The more mock ups produced the more it differs from the intended watch









I like the one Roy produced,and thats good enough for me


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

You got it..that's the idea







Personally, I don't like the Romans but the case and hands are OK to me. It would be really nice to have a "sporty" automatic RLT


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I don't think sporty works in that case.It is a dressy case,IMO


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That dial would work best in a RLT7 type of case


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

.........to Stan's idea of a Roman numeral digital watch


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Griff, I own a roman numeral LCD digital watch and the mouse is right, it's just a little scary.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool Julian,have you got a pic?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Alex, I've just put it up on my webpage.

Just click below.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry Joolz,

Red X's here.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

It is there, just click on the My Webpage link in the sig.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It looks a bit strage Joolz, but it is a nice collection you have there.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

joolz said:


> It is there, just click on the My Webpage link in the sig.










..............at least it's not actual roman numerals in changing segments mode as in a digital display screen!! That would have been *UNBEARABLE!!!*


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I've seen those before - may even have owned one in my younger days........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I think its quite cool Julian,but I would


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Stan, did you manage to see it?

Adrian, thanks for the compliment and you are right it is a bit weird.

Griff, I don't think LCD Roman digits would work. All those X's V's and I's and what if you wanted seconds recorded. Or even a chronograph function.

Mr C, This watch was from my younger days when buying mail order from newspapers was usually a big mistake.

AlexR, I bet you would do the same as me and stick it in a box and bury it.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roman numeral converter for those of you who feel a bit kinky about these *hideous* markings!!!























roman numeral converter !!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Joolz,

Got it thanks, nice.


----------

